
Twitter CEO Dick Costolo Secretly Censored Abusive Responses to President Obama - eplanit
https://www.buzzfeed.com/charliewarzel/sources-twitter-ceo-dick-costolo-secretly-censored-abusive-r?utm_term=.ymv7gJged#.sdwJWBWM8
======
mathattack
Is this really so awful during a Celebrity Q&A?

If celebrities get unfiltered hate and vitriol during Q&A sessions, then
you'll find very few of them will do it. I don't think this is a massive abuse
of power, especially given that it's a private company.

~~~
erichocean
> _especially given that it 's a private company_

Twitter has been a public company since November 2013.
([http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/twtr](http://www.nasdaq.com/symbol/twtr))

~~~
mathattack
I'm sorry - meant private enterprise. (Non-government)

